# Sprintails in the dark?



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Ok, I`ve got about 8 cultures going and I`m running out of room.
I do have an Exo-Terra cabinet stand, could I keep them in that?
The cabinet door would have to be closed.
Thanks.

John

Edit- that would be springtails not sprintails!


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't see any reason why you wouldn't be able to. Its worth a shot in any case. I just wouldn't put all the cultures in at once. Try with one for awhile and if its working out, then go ahead with the rest.

Sent from my T-Mobile G1 using Tapatalk


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

yep. i havent seen any problems with springs kept in darkness.

james


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

Pop the top on them to give them fresh air every to every other day and they'll be fine. I think the CO2 builds up if the air is too stagnant.


----------



## jig1 (Sep 7, 2008)

I keep my springtails inside a drawer in a stand and they do very well. From what Ive read about springtails in nature they are in dirt everywhere so they probably hardly see light anyways. Hope this helps


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

yea ive heard you need to open them often, but i open mine once every 2-3 weeks and feed, and no problems. (sealed containers)

james


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

I used to do that too. Then I started opening them more often and noticed that they either reproduce more rapidly or increase in volume if I opened them more often. This, however, was not a scientific experiment. Just a general observation. I'm sure they'd survive just fine (and not breed so freaking out of control) if I ignored them more.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

or your feeding them more often? or more food, resulting in a build up of Co2 when its closed for too long. IDK. im just saying that opening it every day isnt necessary. then again, when i have springs going, i have 12+ CXs

james


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

I feed when the food is gone. I feed small pieces of mushroom only since it seems to work and it doesn't smell. I don't think opening them often is necessary, just helpful. I always seem to have over a dozen cultures going since I like to thin a culture out when all the water is covered in springs. I've started using bigger boxes too and dang, these things can breed!


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

not to hijack but; i;ll be bringing in some different springs (and woodlice, and some other goodies) from EU when temps are better, so keep an eye out 

james


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

I keep my springs near the floor on the bottom of a rack. They get little light and are booming all the time. Ive also kept them in an exo stand in the middle of the animal room. They got no light in there and did just as good as when they are on the shelf . . .


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

I purposely keep my tropicals in the dark. I find they produce much better then when I had them in a lit location.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Great help and suggestions everyone!
Thanks alot.

John


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

jig1 said:


> I keep my springtails inside a drawer in a stand and they do very well. From what Ive read about springtails in nature they are in dirt everywhere so they probably hardly see light anyways. Hope this helps


Hey, I ran out of ''thank you`s'' for the day for your helpful answer.
Get `cha next time.

John


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I dumped a 32 oz temperate spring culture into an empty 10g tank with charcoal. Sprinkle with yeast, a few pieces of rice, some tropical fish flakes here and there. That thing is going nuts! They're all over the place, crawling up the walls of the tank, milling around. 

So I just set up another one for some tropical springs.


----------



## jig1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Hey, I ran out of ''thank you`s'' for the day for your helpful answer.
> Get `cha next time.
> 
> John



haha your words there are more then enough no need click the button thanks man


----------

